# TrainingPeaks - copying workouts



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm a "basic" member of TrainingPeaks. Last year, I purchased a training plan and the coach loaded it into my account. Part of the reason I shelled out the money was to be able to re-use it each year.

My plan was to copy the workouts into My Library each day this year and do the same workouts. I went to my TP account, used the Calendar View to navigate to my January, 2010 workouts, opened a workout, and then went under "Options" in the upper right corner, and clicked "Save to Library". I selected "My Library" and clicked "OK". The workout appeared in My Library. I did this a few times and was quite pleased.

Then it said "You must be a premium user to perform this action". What? I tried a different workout. Same thing. I picked several different workouts and kept getting the same message. 

Currently, I have 5 workouts copied from last year's plan. And then it stopped working. 

Any ideas on why it stopped letting me save to My Library? and how to fix it? Thanks.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you see them still?
Maybe copy and paste them into a word doc?


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

TrainingPeaks Basic just recently made it so it won't let you plan your workouts in advance, which is probably why you're getting that message. Believe me, I tried to do the same thing. 

I think you'll have to shell out for the upgraded membership, which I need to do at some point because the handwritten calendar thing isn't working so well for me.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

I've noticed that I can't put workouts on my schedule in advance. That was disappointing.

But all my workouts are there in 2010. I can see every one from January through August.

Thus, my plan for 2011 was to go day-by-day and look at the workout in 2010, execute it, and then put it both in my 2011 schedule (after the day is over, not in advance) and in My Library as a stored workout that I could use again in the future. 

That worked well for a few days. TP let me save 5 workouts into My Library. Then it stopped doing that and started saying "Premium users only". I don't think I did anything differently in TP. I don't know why it stopped letting me save workouts that are 12 months old into My Library. 

I would really like to save workouts from 2010 into My Library. I'm not trying to put them on the calendar in the future. Just save them in My Library. ARGH!!!


----------

